# Mathews z7 magnum



## sodakhunter717 (Jan 30, 2012)

Do any of you have a z7 magnum if so do you like it? :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't have the Mag. I have the z7 extreme. I love it. Only difference is 10 FPS rating on the Mag and the Mag is heavy....because of of the axle to axle difference.

But a great bow.....light, fast


----------



## sodakhunter717 (Jan 30, 2012)

thanks i have heard good stuff about both i just need to decide witch one i want! :thumb:


----------



## Johnnelson (Feb 25, 2015)

I own the Z7 Magnum and I've shot the Heli-m quite a bit the past week and this is my honest opinion for what its worth.

The Z7 Magnum uses the exact same cam as the Z7 Extreme. The "ZX" cam. This cam is silky smooth, beautiful to pull and is a dream to shoot. I figure that since both bows utilize the same cam, I would opt to go with the Z7 Magnum at 1" less Braceheight than the Z7extreme and gain the speed that came along with it (about 10fps per 1" of Braceheight). Shooting a 29" draw @ 65# pull with a 404gr. arrow I am getting 291fps and 74ish #'s of KE (Kinetic Energy) so with the Z7extreme you would expect 281 FPS cause of the 1" difference in Braceheight. The bigger the braceheight the more forgiving the bow, but the slower it shoots. A happy medium that everyone agrees on is the 6.5" - 7.5" range

_____________________________________________
nunchucks


----------

